# My Intro



## WTE_Sikshoota (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello All

I'm an avid enthusiast of most things WWI/WWII from all services of all armed forces.
My major current area of interest is with 'Warbirds'. I used to fly handline controlled planes back in the late 60's, then moved onto radio controlled. I've flown most of the leading flight sims since their inception the good old IL2 series since their beginnings including the latest offering in IL2CoD. 

Of all of those I prefer the IL2 series for the in depth variety it has given the immersion that still gets me everytime. 

I've built one Mockpit to represent an F4U Corsair am currently working on plans to start another but this time an FW 190-A. I'll post piccy's etc in another forum re those. Could admin please advise what forum would be best to post articles about Flight Sim Cockpit builds, I've looked but am unsure, thanks for the help.

Meanwhile, good to be here, it's a fine looking site with obviously very much to offer.

Cheers 

Sikshoota aka Sik


----------



## magnu (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from Virginia in the USA. I'll be looking for those pics of your 'mockpits' since I've been piddling away at one for some time now.
Regards,
Derek


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the East Coast USA!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 22, 2011)

G'day Sikshoota, welcome to the family.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2011)

Come on in and have a cold one!


----------



## imalko (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 22, 2011)

G'day Sik, and welcome to the asy...forum. 

Cheers from me in Denmark

Maria.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the family......now on with those piccies !!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Greetings young man....


----------



## woody (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2011)

G'day mate! Look forward to seeing your Corsair 'pit!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Sik!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

